# Prissy Kidded!



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a couple of pooch test threads going for this doeling for a while now, and the last one I had, people told me she'd be 2-4 weeks away. Welp, she kidded sometime today! Haha. I peeked at her before I went to work this afternoon, and when I got home 3 hours later, there was a dry baby boy toddling around! Thankfully I gave her a BosE injection about three weeks ago, so he was up on his feet and not wobbly at all like my other kids were. She's being a good little mama, and you'd NEVER guess this boy was off a Boer buck! So, meet Jolt!

(Keep in mind this little girl is only about 70-80lbs, her dam is only about 90, and the sire of this kid was 170lbs. Birth was completely unassisted!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww 
Congrats :clap:
Love that name BTW :smile:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! Great that everything went well. There are never any guarantees with the pooch test. Really it is all just guessing.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Still very happy about this. She's being a good mama, kid's strong and on his feet. Just can't believe his colour! He's got a little Nubian in him, LaMancha, but he's mostly Boer. Haha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! he is adorable and I love his name and markings!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations! He's a gorgeous boy, i love those spots  . Wow the mom was small for being bred to a Boer, I'm glad she kidded well!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous buckling  Congrats!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Congratulations! He's a gorgeous boy, i love those spots  . Wow the mom was small for being bred to a Boer, I'm glad she kidded well!!


My LaManchas are small! I bought my first one at the auction (she's the granddam to this boy) and thought "I'm sure she'll grow some!" Well, she's barely grown at all. I put a weigh tape on her in the fall and she was 95lbs. She just had her third set of kids.

The doeling that is dam to Jolt is over a year old (she's, like, a year and two months old), and was sired by a rather small 3/4 Boer 1/4 Nubian buck. I shipped her twin brother beginning of March and he was 75lbs. Just small genetics! Haha. But darn good mothers.

These girls are scrubs, but they're does I could never part with. Good udders, good mothers, and reliable kidders. Both Prissy and her mother had their first kids unassisted and without problem. Can't complain.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes "scrub" goats make the best goats! I have a yearling lamancha due next month, and she only weighs 80-85 lbs, I thought she was a 100lbs!  .

But then again she's bred to a dwarf buck, not a big boer


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, this year I'm breeding to a Nubian. Haha. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Handsome little fellow. Congrats!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He's so cute!


----------

